# January Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (17 December 2017)

Good morning everyone and welcome to the January 2018 stock tipping competition entry thread! 

This month's competition is proudly sponsored by Pepperstone - The World's Leading Forex Broker.

Pepperstone is an Online Forex (FX) Trading Broker, providing traders across the globe with cutting edge forex trading technology to offer unmatched top tier liquidity, institutional grade spreads and the security of tight financial regulation. Pepperstone offers online forex trading through multiple forex trading platforms, including Metatrader 4, Webtrader and Apps for iPhone and Android.

*A quick recap of the rules for those not familiar with them:

1. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock. Options, warrants and deferred settlement shares are not permitted. 

2. Stocks with a price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the competition, as are stocks that are currently suspended from trading.

3. The winner is the entrant whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between January 1 and January 31.

4. The maximum number of entrants in the competition is 100.*

The competition winner will receive $100. The second placegetter will win $50 and the third placegetter $25.

You have until midnight on Sunday, December 31 to enter. However, in practice, entries can be submitted until this thread is closed. No entries submitted after that can be accepted for any reason.

*Please post your entries in this thread.* Remember, once you have selected your stock, you CANNOT change it for any reason.

Best of luck to all entrants!  

Please don't forget to post a brief reason explaining why you chose your competition entry. One or two sentences is enough (feel free to add a chart if your reason is TA based). If your entry is the same as the previous month and the reason for choosing it is the same then feel free to just post the same explanation again. Thank you!


----------



## Purple XS2 (19 December 2017)

*SGH* - Slater & Gordon.
The ugliest stock on the ASX for many a year. Not that I've ever held or followed it closely, but I figure that sooner or later it'll either curl up and die, or pull a rabbit out of its - eh hem - hat and inspire a SP run.
Thanks Joe, and Merry Religiously Traditional Christmas and HNY 2018.


----------



## tech/a (19 December 2017)

DCC maybe all done by then


----------



## Wyatt (19 December 2017)

WBT 
Interesting tech idea. Plenty of momentum, looks ready to go one way or another


----------



## explod (19 December 2017)

MOY again thanks Joe. 

Love its potential,  close to increasing production news,  no debts,  just need the gold price to move up a bit more and we'll be off. 

All the best everyone,  its great to be involved in these comps.


----------



## Miner (21 December 2017)

Thanks Joe for deleting my previous tip.
ENR for me. Very slow trading but  Potential is robust. Who knows an acquisition could be coming. Put my own money onto it . Skin is on


----------



## noirua (21 December 2017)

WEC White Energy, thanks Joe

Waiting for an announcement on the sale of coal mines and tenements in the Appalachian Region of the United States.
Also awaiting the outcome of a Tranche 2 Appeal by Bayan of Indonesia in the Arbitration Courts in Singapore, booked for February 2018.


----------



## Joe Blow (22 December 2017)

December is traditionally the slowest month of the year with so many people on holiday and so many distractions and family commitments around Christmas and New Year. So with that in mind, don't forget to get your entry in for the January stock tipping competition before the end of the month!


----------



## drillinto (22 December 2017)

MUS.ASX

In 2017, my overall performance with MUS.ASX was +90%.

I wish to Joe Blow & to the regular participants of the Stock Tipping Competition a very good 2018.


----------



## bigdog (23 December 2017)

EHL - EMECO HOLDINGS FPO (ORDINARY FULLY PAID
-- tipped by one of my reputed leaders


----------



## albaby (24 December 2017)

Joe Blow said:


> Good morning everyone and welcome to the January 2018 stock tipping competition entry thread!
> 
> This month's competition is proudly sponsored by Pepperstone - The World's Leading Forex Broker.
> 
> ...



G88 thanks Joe,looks to have  to found a base and drilling results due.


----------



## Zero Sum Game (24 December 2017)

RNT again for me thanks Joe.
A director has just bought a million shares, and the buy side is starting to stack, could be a turnaround in trend.


----------



## Caveman 28 (24 December 2017)

Where do I collect the $25! for coming third?
Anyway, a long shot for Jan 2018  is  BSE


----------



## So_Cynical (26 December 2017)

*RD1* again thanks Joe, down 35% this month (Dec) so good for a bounce.


----------



## nulla nulla (26 December 2017)

*SCG* thanks Joe. This A-REIT is way oversold (in my opinion) on the hype that Amazon is going to convert Australian buyers en mass overnight to online buying rather than go to the shopping centers. I suspect that once the retail figures are in for the pre Christmas and boxing day sales that this share will recover some of its' value.


----------



## Joules MM1 (26 December 2017)

LCT

a swing against the trend? 

let's ask this idiot what he thinks 



ok, maybe we wont ask


----------



## mcgrath111 (27 December 2017)

SAS for me thanks Joe.

Some Spacex vibe to help this rocket. 
It's the vibe, its Mabo.


----------



## mcgrath111 (27 December 2017)

Purple XS2 said:


> *SGH* - Slater & Gordon.
> The ugliest stock on the ASX for many a year. Not that I've ever held or followed it closely, but I figure that sooner or later it'll either curl up and die, or pull a rabbit out of its - eh hem - hat and inspire a SP run.
> Thanks Joe, and Merry Religiously Traditional Christmas and HNY 2018.



I like to think that too (For the purpose of the comp - I wouldn't put any real money toward it). I don't know what will stop it from heading further south.


----------



## Miner (27 December 2017)

Caveman 28 said:


> Where do I collect the $25! for coming third?
> Anyway, a long shot for Jan 2018  is  BSE



     Congrats Caveman28.
Why not become Bill Gates ?
Donate it to ASF to get reinvested on ASF
REGARDS


----------



## Caveman 28 (27 December 2017)

Miner said:


> Congrats Caveman28.
> Why not become Bill Gates ?
> Donate it to ASF to get reinvested on ASF
> REGARDS



Good thought but NA!


----------



## ma1010 (28 December 2017)

TAW. Producing lithium from March next year and more drilling to come to expand resources.


----------



## systematic (28 December 2017)

*LON* Longtable Group please Joe.  Healthy eating and New Year resolutions go well together.


----------



## myrtie100 (28 December 2017)

Reedy Lagoon *RLC *for me please Joe.
Volume has increased again, since the last breakout.
Hopefully this will push it up further.


----------



## aus_trader (29 December 2017)

This time I'm going with one that's already in my spec portfolio. Most recent stock that was added is Bubs Australia Ltd (*BUB*) is what I am tipping Joe, thanks and Happy New Year to you.


----------



## Parse (29 December 2017)

SYT for me thanks Joe.


----------



## oilleak (29 December 2017)

DTZ again thanks.

In talks with numerous companies for sales and upgraded production facility about to come online......

Sales should start kicking in this year........


----------



## Buckfont (29 December 2017)

I'll do another round with SGQ St George thanks Joe. Has been severely thumped through December and today's action is looking positive.


----------



## PZ99 (29 December 2017)

KPC thanks & happy new year


----------



## pixel (29 December 2017)

RFX for me, thanks Joe.
I posted the recent charts in the RFX thread.
The weekly chart suggests support in the 11-12c region; MACD is strongly Bullish.
On the daily chart, I see a 20c target, although it may take a little longer than a month to get there.
w8nc - I put my mouth where some of my money is already invested.


----------



## OmegaTrader (29 December 2017)

Caveman 28 said:


> Where do I collect the $25! for coming third?
> Anyway, a long shot for Jan 2018  is  BSE




Don't jump the gun mate!
I was coming first and now am not even in a place
Let this be a lesson....

My pick is  Speciality Metals International Ltd (SEI)

Thank you


----------



## Knobby22 (29 December 2017)

DGR  Very cheap, bounced off low.


----------



## Caveman 28 (29 December 2017)

OmegaTrader said:


> Don't jump the gun mate!
> I was coming first and now am not even in a place
> Let this be a lesson....
> 
> ...



I got my dates mixed up.  Anyway have a great time next year.


----------



## debtfree (30 December 2017)

*SLX *again for me thanks Joe.

Last month it started off great right from the start, then Caveman came in with his club on the 22nd and gave me a bit of clip around the ears.  
I knew then that the gap at the start of last month was calling to be filled in. No supply/lower volume on the pullback has given me a bit of confidence to give it another chance. 
Optimistic target: .75 - .80 cents

Cheers ... debtfree


----------



## tech/a (30 December 2017)

BIQ


----------



## dutchie (30 December 2017)

SMD

thanks Joe


----------



## jancha (31 December 2017)

TNG Thanks Joe.....tio2 off take should'nt be far away.


----------



## XICC (31 December 2017)

CGC Thanks Joe
Hot chart with attractive rising angle, volume


----------



## Wysiwyg (31 December 2017)

BKT please.


----------



## rcm617 (31 December 2017)

MPW please. Saas business growing revenue and seems to be cheap at current levels.


----------



## peter2 (31 December 2017)

*TSN* thanks Joe. 

Owns 25% of an Indian ATM distributor, but decided not to buy the rest. 
Instead bought a cyber security company (DMX).  

Clearly the CEO and board have no idea what to do next. Perhaps I should send them an email to tell them about "crypto-currencies". They could get their new cyber geeks to apply block chain technology within their ATM network and even include transfers between cash accounts and crypto wallets instantly. 
TSN would pocket the spread and a small fee and all their transactions would be secure. Their share price might just move higher. Who knows.


----------



## Cam019 (1 January 2018)

*AGO*, thanks Joe.


----------

